# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Не запускается компьютер

## hikolac

:confused::confused::confused: Такая вот ситуация пришел к подруге компьютер посмотреть, он запускается только в безопасном режиме. при обычной загрузке после заставки черный экрани перезапускается. Куллер на проце как бешанный ревет. В нутри все впыли (девушки называется) продул и нешил проверь блок питания 400В BEST подключил ничего не произошло все черный экран. Отключаю этот блок ставлю старый нажимаю на старт, а он просто начинает запускаться и останавливается. Нескольок раз подряд нажимаю эфект как у ЮЛЫ куллер на проце ускоряется и останавливается. Подскажите в чем дело?

----------


## mr.L

Скинь BIOS, протёр ли ты pinы у плат,замени термопасту на проце,переустанови дрова на video и проверь номиналы у БП

----------

